# Whos' been out?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Went out duck hunting yesterday evening and saw a bunch of sharptails flying in flocks. Kinda made me wish I had more time to get out and chase those butterballs. Anyone been out lately with luck? I was out once early in the season but that was it, I can't wait for the weather to get colder so they really start grouping together. Late fall is the best!!! :sniper:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow...nobody?!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I kicked up 5-6 bunches the past Sunday when pheasant hunting.....Wild as h*ll.Couldn't get within 100 yds of them.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've never had real good luck hunting sharptails late...they bunch up and flush very early, then they fly for about a mile.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Got one nice one last Tuesday.

Flushed about 30 of them wild on Sunday, cuz I was yakkin with my dog on the walk out of pheasant territory into grousier areas. Tomorrow night...nice quiet approach!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I finally got one!!! Thankfully my uncle brough a shotgun during deer opener, so after I tagged out on Friday I had all morning Saturday to hunt sharptail. Was pretty restricted to where I could go since I didn't have use of a vehicle, but did manage to flush 3 and shoot one. Did a lot of walking for that one bird, but it was a treat!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

I shot these three SHARPIES hunting the caraguana rows in the grain fields of Saskatchewan in October mid morning....rem1100 with #5 upland..modified

They hid in the rows and are usually at the end on the shady side and will dance/dust themselves in fine black dirt and will take off into the wind... :sniper: walk slow and push them from row to row..works well with 2 people to pinch them to flush...rows should be within half mile of watersource and wheat and berries and light gravel source of dirt trails

Also found in fence rows near small clumps of willows on edge of wheatfield....tough to get near when they are in stubble..will flush within 200 yds of open field and fly for quarter mile


----------

